# CPUID Hardware Monitor Question.



## SEANYBOY5770

Hi, I am confused when I look for my CPU temperature on CPUID HWMonitor, there is one called CPUTIN and there is a section for all my cores with temperatures, but which one should I be monitoring? Here's a picture so you can see for yourself:




Thanks for your help! I really appreciate it


----------



## Metal Man 2

all of them I believe.


----------



## SEANYBOY5770

Well, I'm kinda confused, I cant really monitor both of them if they show different tempratures. :/
Thanks for the response anyway


----------



## StrangleHold

The Core temp. is the sensor on the processor.The CPUTIN is the processor temp sensor on the motherboard.


----------



## kdfresh09

my guess is that it your true cpu temp can be found under 1 of 3 entries.  
systin, cputin, or auxtin.  just run intel burn test on default settings, and see which one of these three go up.  odds are, after seeing which one goes up it will be about 10-15c more than what your core temps are showing.  run it and let us know what you find.


----------



## StrangleHold

kdfresh09 said:


> my guess is that it your true cpu temp can be found under 1 of 3 entries.
> systin, cputin, or auxtin.


 
SYSTIN in the Northbridge, CPUTIN in the motherboard CPU temp sensor, AUXTIN is the power supply temp sensor if it has one.


----------



## linkin

If you're measuring the CPU temp, the core temperatures listed are more accurate, CPUTIN is more of a "fail-safe" or worst case scenario temperature.


----------



## kdfresh09

well i have been using the tmpin0 value in hw monitor for the longest.  i run stress tests and it goes up, and it changes when i change my fan speed as well so i figured this is the right one.  the reason why i havnt been using the core temp readings is because they didnt seem right to me, too low. and then i heard of people saying that thuban sensors are wrong.  what should i be looking at for the right temps?  these temps are at 85% cpu load by the way, for the past 10 hours.  have been encodiding movies all day.


----------



## Aastii

31 per core on a Thuban at stock with an A70 under load seems about right


----------

